# Bock water heaters



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

Whats going on guys, so my employer swears by the bock sidekick indirect water heaters and has us push push push them on clients, its gotten to the point where they are pretty much all we put in now and i think that they're a more than decent product but friends from other company's i shoot the s*** with at the supply house say that they've never even touched one, i just wanna know if any of you praise them like my employer or if any of you know about any defects or bad reputations


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Never heard of it.


----------



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

Flyout95 said:


> Never heard of it.



http://www.bockwaterheaters.com/ProductLines/IndirectWaterHeaters


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

They are decent I prefer the SuperStor Ultra Indirects though...


----------



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

Redwood said:


> They are decent I prefer the SuperStor Ultra Indirects though...



Il have to look those up and learn a little more about them thanks for the input


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

tailpiece said:


> Il have to look those up and learn a little more about them thanks for the input


The Bock tanks are steel & glass coating...

SuperStor Ultra tanks are stainless steel...


----------



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

Redwood said:


> The Bock tanks are steel & glass coating...
> 
> 
> 
> SuperStor Ultra tanks are stainless steel...



Call me unknowledgeable but could i ask whats the difference between a steel and glass compared to the stainless


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Corrosion!

Steel rusts and is protected by a baked on glass coating and an anode rod against corrosion.

A stainless steel tank and the cupronickel heat exchanger is very corrosion resistant.


----------



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

Redwood said:


> Corrosion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was my best guess but wasn't sure thanks for the info


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Redwood said:


> They are decent I prefer the SuperStor Ultra Indirects though...



Another fine Ma product. Was just at the factory a couple months ago


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Bock used to make storage tank for Locavatoer..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Considering I don't put in that many, I've had a few Super Stors leak.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I install and service a good amount of Bock oil fired heaters. Not many Bock indirects though.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

For indirects, I really like Techtanium. I think they are great units. I also sell super stors.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> Considering I don't put in that many, I've had a few Super Stors leak.



What was the PH of the water?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> Considering I don't put in that many, I've had a few Super Stors leak.


I'm seriously amazed...

Real funk water, out of control pressure and thermal expansion???


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

PH about 7.
Water quality is very good, pressure 50-60psi, systems all had expansion tanks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bock makes a great oil fired water heater...:thumbup:


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Only time I've ever encountered Bock Heaters was when I installed 5 of them at a hotel...Seems like they had problems with the blower motors, which turned out to be a Bradford White replacement part. I'll be changing the anode rods soon. Can't say I would recommend them to anyone for longevity...Like Redwood said, all stainless steel is the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Had trouble with Bock indirects. 5 or six years max is all we'd get out of them. We stopped using them 10-15 years ago. Around the same time we switched from using Burnham boilers. Now we use crown megastores. Only had one leak and it was a factory weld where the aqua Stat tapping was.


----------

